# Changing bowtie color with vinyl



## guuyuk (Nov 12, 2015)

You could use vinyl wrap material to cover the bowtie, or mask it off and spray it with something like plasti-dip. Either of those are pretty durable and can be removed. I've also seen a bunch of pre-made vinyl decals that would work as well.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

I used the ones on ebay, it turned out great!


----------



## gsxrk3 (Dec 26, 2016)

I would say something that is specifically wrap vinyl would probably be ideal, but regular decal vinyl (such as Oracal 651/751/951) should also work fine. I haven't had a chance to install one on a textured badge like yours, but the vinyl would probably conform around the edge fine, probably with a little heat. And I think the texture would show through some but probably wouldn't go into all of the tiny squares. Adhesion likely fine as well.

I can get more pictures later, but I'm trying to put together a small precut kit to recolor the front/rear badges, wheel hubs, and steering wheel. I did mine front/rear by using a piece of vinyl and trimming the edges with a blade (blue pic is Oracal 651). But for the kit I think some people would just like the precut. Still working on the measurements though.


----------

